# iBasso T5 - A newly designed small portable. Specifications.



## jamato8

I haven't seen anything on T series from iBasso for a while so I emailed them a while back asking if there was anything new coming up in the offing. I heard back today that they have the T5 coming out in a few days with an all new custom case, totally new design with a balanced ground system. Sounds exciting for the ultra small portable amp arena. I asked them for specifications. 
   
  Here are some specifications;
   
   
  As mentioned there is a balanced ground system or BTL ground.
  The voltage swing has been increased from 4.2V to 8.4V with output power at 175mW into a 32ohm load.
 It has a digital volume control that has no right or left imbalance. 
 The top and bottom of the case is stainless steel with an alloy middle section.  
   
  It has 8 OPAMPs with a total of 12 ICs in a case that is, 81mm by 41mm by 10mm thick. Play time is 20 hours. 
   
  Power Source：Built-in 4.2V Li-polymer Batteries or external power supply
 Frequency Response: 10Hz~100 KHz +/- 1dB 
 Signal to Noise Ratio：-104dB 
 Output power：Up to 175mW+175mW into 32Ω  
 Gain:  0dB/ +7dB 
 Battery Life:    20Hours 
 Battery Charge Time: 2 Hours
 External Power supply: 5V DC
 Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8~300Ω
  Wt. 32g
   
  edit:
   
  October 29, 2011
   
   I have a little over 100 hours now on the T5. 
   
  The sound has gone through stages, when compared to the output of the iRiver for differences rather than relying on memory of how they sounded different. At this point the T5 has opened up quite a bit, showing excellent transparency and detail. The high frequencies are a little surprising to me as I didn't know when way they would go. The highs are very natural and open. The bass presentation is stronger than the past T models. It is not an emphasis that drifts into the lower mid but you can tell there is power behind it. The low end also seems to go lower. I can tell that this T has advanced, which is what new models are supposed to do but many times end up as just a variation rather than a true step up. I am still not unhappy with the T3, but I can tell that the T5 is more powerful and conveys the music with this solid platform behind it. 
   
  The T5 needs many hours to fully burn in. It has 470uf X8 in caps. Amazing that they got those in there but they take some time to form and so I just leave the unit playing much of the time with it being turned off from time to time. I will say that as 200 hours approaches, it has opened up much more than where it was at 120 hours. It was more open at around 20 hours than it was at 120 and now it is more even across the frequency range. This while comparing to another amp for reference from the same source so as to not rely on aural memory. 
   
  11/05/2011
   
  Listening to "Sailing to Philadelphia", Mark Knopler, the sound just resonates through my body. The bass is so profound and yet controlled and totally integrated and integral. This amp is really starting to come to life now. Interesting.


----------



## ClieOS

I posted some pictures here.


----------



## jamato8

A view of the T5.


----------



## ClieOS

I thought BTL will need 4 connections (2 for each channel)? Maybe it is something closer to active balanced ground? Anyway, the early spec looks very promising.


----------



## jamato8

They have used BTL grounding and figured out how to do it while terminating to the common ground of the phones.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> They have used BTL grounding and figured out how to do it while terminating to the common ground of the phones.


 

 Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## jamato8

Hey, it looks like the T5 is coming out now. I have one ordered and should be receiving it soon. I am very curious as to the difference when compared to the T3.


----------



## trentino

Cool, looking forward to your impressions and comparisions with the t3. Been a while since I had the t3 and I am interested in the t5.


----------



## Armaegis

I've never heard of BTL grounding... can someone give a brief rundown?


----------



## superjohny

I am wondering how this will compare to the more expensive ttvj slim and pico slim.


----------



## mrarroyo

Having owned the T3 and T4 sure look to trying the T5.


----------



## jamato8

Well having the power that the T5 is purported to have, and by the specs, it should, and improved topology, I look forward to the listening. I am not sold on digital volume controls but as in most cases, it is how it is implemented.


----------



## jamato8

Well I have received the T5 and the sound is different. An improvement over the past T models. There is a larger soundstage, more spacial information is presented and the amp just sounds more powerful. The fit and finish also step up a good notch. Overall, it just looks, feels and sounds like a higher quality product and I had no real complaints with the T3. It is also nice to have LED's that are visible but not blinding. :^) While the other T models weren't overly bright, this one for the charge and "on", are nicely muted but obvious. The input and output also have a nice solid click to them. The case being made of stainless steel and the zinc frame, with what appears to be a thin rubberized coating would make this battle worthy. 
   
  I am using an iRiver out to the T5 (lossless) and the ESW10 and it makes them sing.


----------



## trentino

jamato8, any nice pics you can share?


----------



## i_djoel2000

interesting impression, jamato8
   
  does this amp compete well with corda 3move or pico? *or any other higher end portable amps


----------



## ClieOS

Thanks for the impression jamato8, I ought to try it out in the next few months.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





trentino said:


> jamato8, any nice pics you can share?


 
  I will try and get some up pretty quick. Compared to the iRiver H120, this amp is small. I was curious, because the internal amp of the iRiver isn't bad, how they compare and that is fast an simple and the results were that everything increased in quality. 
 Quote:


i_djoel2000 said:


> interesting impression, jamato8
> 
> does this amp compete well with corda 3move or pico? *or any other higher end portable amps


 
  I haven't had the 3move but I had the Pico Slim. I didn't like the top end of the Slim because there was bit of grain or digital edge. The T5 has a digital volume control like the Slim but the top end is very clean and extended.


----------



## JiPod

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Well I have received the T5 and the sound is different. An improvement over the past T models. There is a larger soundstage, more spacial information is presented and the amp just sounds more powerful. The fit and finish also step up a good notch. Overall, it just looks, feels and sounds like a higher quality product and I had no real complaints with the T3. It is also nice to have LED's that are visible but not blinding. :^) While the other T models weren't overly bright, this one for the charge and "on", are nicely muted but obvious. The input and output also have a nice solid click to them. The case being made of stainless steel and the zinc frame, with what appears to be a thin rubberized coating would make this battle worthy.
> 
> I am using an iRiver out to the T5 (lossless) and the ESW10 and it makes them sing.


 

  
  Sounds quite enticing.
   
  Have you had the opportunity to listen to the FiiO E11?  If so, please share your insight.
  I was contemplating the E11 to power a pair of HD25-1-IIs.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





jipod said:


> Sounds quite enticing.
> 
> Have you had the opportunity to listen to the FiiO E11?  If so, please share your insight.
> I was contemplating the E11 to power a pair of HD25-1-IIs.


 
  I haven't heard it. 
   
  The push buttons for + and - for the volume works great. Carrying the amp in my pocket there is no way to change the volume by accident and with the 64 steps, there isn't too big a jump at any time. Nice. I wasn't sure I was going to like the push buttons but they work fine.


----------



## JiPod

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I haven't heard it.
> 
> The push buttons for + and - for the volume works great. Carrying the amp in my pocket there is no way to change the volume by accident and with the 64 steps, there isn't too big a jump at any time. Nice. I wasn't sure I was going to like the push buttons but they work fine.


 

 Is the T5 similar in SQ and/or Sound Signature to any portable amps you have heard?


----------



## superjohny

I am very interested in this but if there is significant better performance in a TTVJ Slim, I am willing to pay some more.


----------



## jamato8

I have a little over 100 hours now on the T5. 
   
  The sound has gone through stages, when compared to the output of the iRiver for differences rather than relying on memory of how they sounded different. At this point the T5 has opened up quite a bit, showing excellent transparency and detail. The high frequencies are a little surprising to me as I didn't know which way they would go. The highs are very natural and open. The bass presentation is stronger than the past T models. It is not an emphasis that drifts into the lower mid but you can tell there is power behind it. The low end also seems to go lower. I can tell that this T has advanced, which is what new models are supposed to do but many times end up as just a variation rather than a true step up. I am still not unhappy with the T3, but I can tell that the T5 is more powerful and conveys the music with this solid platform behind it.


----------



## Saintkeat

Sounds very promising.. Truth be told I'm tempted to pick it up, if not for the PB-1 in my bag...


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Sounds very promising.. Truth be told I'm tempted to pick it up, if not for the PB-1 in my bag...


 


  You mean your PB-1 is in your bag all by its lonesome? How heartless of you! Go out and buy a T5 right this instant to keep it company...


----------



## jamato8

What is amazing is that the T5 has some of the best bass response of the iBasso amps. Very well controlled with actual bass notes down low and it stays out of the way of the rest of the music. I was also sure I wasn't going to like the digital volume control, with relation to the upper frequencies of the sound so I was prejudiced against it but I was wrong. This is a very fast sounding amp, with a great frequency range all coming through as very transparent.


----------



## Saintkeat

HAHAHA! I might spring for one when I can afford to. Not sure what use I'll have for it unless I sell off the PB-1.


----------



## trentino

Jamato, had time to take any pics yet?


----------



## trentino

Since the t5 seem to have quite a bit of power I guess it should work fine with grados? I don't have an amp to use with my rs2i, It's a hazzle to use the pb2 with both high and low imp cans with the gain switch being inside of it. I'm looking for an amp to use with both iems and my Grados. Been eyeballing the p-51 for like a year now, but maybe the t5 is an alterenative?


----------



## jamato8

I now trying to get more of a handle on the sound of the T5 but I had some sort of inner ear infection for a few days, which throws everything off. Recovering now, thank god, and getting a feeling for the sound again. 
   
  I like the two push buttons for volume as you would have a hard time changing them unless you intend to and it is easy to feel which is + or - as the + is at the end by the jacks. Charging with the USB is also very easy. I have yet to run the T5 down all the way but when I get to 15 hours or so I plug it back in. The feel of the case is rock solid. I can't imagine this case giving it up even after years of use. It doesn't seem to show scratches either.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I'm posting my review of the T5 sometime later today or tomorrow


----------



## trentino

Great, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## scootermafia

Mine shipped yesterday so I should have it soon...just more evidence that you don't have to pay $400-700 for portable gear to get the best sound...


----------



## Saintkeat

^ nice...... when you wanna get rid of it you know who to look for


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Mine shipped yesterday so I should have it soon...just more evidence that you don't have to pay $400-700 for portable gear to get the best sound...


 

 Hey, I'm all for that, but I really need to see some objective measurements before I'm prepared to accept it. Back when Skylab's epic portable amp review was *the* resource for those looking for an amp, at least we had a single set of subjective impressions from someone who had heard almost everything on the market - now, it seems that every new amp that comes down the pike is being proclaimed a 'giant killer'. I'm not immune to it, but you would need a lot more than $700 to keep on top of the Fiio / iBasso curve each year.


----------



## theory_87

Hi jamato, it a long time since I have been on heartily. T5 sound interesting to me. Any idea how it compare to supermicro4? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


theory_87 said:


> Hi jamato, it a long time since I have been on heartily. T5 sound interesting to me. Any idea how it compare to supermicro4?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 
  I have much to compare to. I have the Super Micro and a number of the Reference amps as well as others. I don't really want to compare to all though, I would prefer to describe how well the music comes through and if it brings out the soul of what I am hearing. The Super Micro IV is a good point though as it is extremely transparent and very open. It still sets a standard, IMHO. 
   
  I will say that the T5 needs many hours to fully burn in. It has 470uf X8 in caps. Amazing that they got those in there but they take some time to form and so I just leave the unit playing much of the time with it being turned off from time to time. I will say that as 200 hours approaches, it has opened up much more than where it was at 120 hours. It was more open at around 20 hours than it was at 120 and now it is more even across the frequency range. This while comparing to another amp for reference from the same source so as to not rely on aural memory. 
   
  Listening to "Sailing to Philadelphia", Mark Knopler, the sound just resonates through my body. The bass is so profound and yet controlled and totally integrated and integral. This amp is really starting to come to life now. Interesting.


----------



## trentino

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> Listening to "Sailing to Philadelphia", Mark Knopler, the sound just resonates through my body. The bass is so profound and yet controlled and totally integrated and integral. This amp is really starting to come to life now. Interesting.


 


  Great stuff. I saw Knopfler and Dylan perform last friday here i Stockholm and I got reminded of some of the great tracks from both artists. During the show I made a mental note to listen to more of their stuff. Which I am right now! On a HA160D loaner, not on the T5, but I sure will when I have it


----------



## Saintkeat

Jamato8 - How does the T5 sound in comparison to the PB1/2 Single ended and balanced?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Jamato8 - How does the T5 sound in comparison to the PB1/2 Single ended and balanced?


 
  I haven't compared them yet. I haven't compared to anything except for the Black Gate modified internal amp of the iRiver. Once I feel the amp has plateaued, I will start doing more comparisons.


----------



## Saintkeat

excellent, thanks!


----------



## jamato8

I am still trying to compare. My ears, since returning from Micronesia, well my right, get blocked and then it is fine. Right now fine but frustrating. What I am hearing is a very natural presentation with the T5 that belies its size. Past T amps, I think, packed a lot for the money and for the size. The T3, I still think, Is great. The T5 though steps up another notch and doesn't really sound to me like an amp as to my ear it is very neutral and far more powerful than what I would expect from its size.


----------



## caracara08

John, id strictly use an amp with IEMs...  would this be a good choice under 200? im considering waiting for the arrow 4g if it ever comes out or go with a cheaper option.  was considering the ZO2 but there seems to be issues with it and im unsure how i feel about it as of right now reading reviews and wonder how a " subwoofer " as it is marketed would be with an ie8


----------



## jamato8

Well with my JHPro 13's, it sounds great. No hiss, even on high gain but I use it on low gain. If you keep it plugged into the source and on high gain and high volume, you can hear some hiss but as soon as you disconnect the source the hiss is gone so the amp isn't producing any and if you listened at this high volume you would be deaf in a short while. 
   
  Anyway, I haven't used the Pro 13's too much lately, opting for the open and closed phones for testing but this amp is a great choice with IEM's as there is plenty of solid bass delivery without being bloated or thumpy, which I can't stand. I do prefer the sound in high gain but that is the same as with most all amps I have. I find more resolution and transparency in high gain, and that is at the same volume of course.


----------



## mrarroyo

A T5 is on its way, look forward to hearing what it has to offer. So far I have not been disappointed with iBasso's products.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> A T5 is on its way, look forward to hearing what it has to offer. So far I have not been disappointed with iBasso's products.


 


  yea. after the pb1/db1, it seems theyve been in a funk.


----------



## akord3on

well he will play the set ipod 5 g from ibasso t5?
  I am searching for the small portable amplifier, I seem to be Size t5 good
  will he bring in this HD25-1 or DT1350?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> A T5 is on its way, look forward to hearing what it has to offer. So far I have not been disappointed with iBasso's products.


 
  I look forward to reading your impressions. I will state that it does take quite of burn in to even out. This was while comparing to other amps to make sure what I was and wasn't hearing, was the amp and not just my ears for that particular day.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> yea. after the pb1/db1, it seems theyve been in a funk.


 

 Well, I wouldn't go so far as to say that, as they have launched the PB2, DB2, T5 and are finalizing the D7 since the PB1/DB1 was released.  Hardly a funk, as all of these continue their upward trend of product improvements.


----------



## radiohead7

Any new impressions on the T-5. How does it compare to other amps?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Any new impressions on the T-5. How does it compare to other amps?


 


  IMO, the T5 is one of the best sounding amps that iBasso has yet introduced.  The imaging and tonal accuracy is better than many desktops I have owned.  The soundstage is very expansive and dimensional.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> IMO, the T5 is one of the best sounding amps that iBasso has yet introduced.  The imaging and tonal accuracy is better than many desktops I have owned.  The soundstage is very expansive and dimensional.


 


  thats a huge statement. good to see theyre back on track!  by my earlier comment about them being in a funk, its because the pb/db1 were so... amazing that their subsequent amps didnt have nearly as much buzz in my opinion.  i might bite on this for my FX700 and J3 even tho some say an amp isnt needed with either the fx700 or j3.


----------



## 40760

I'm planning to get T5 for my portable use. Currently having couple if iDevices as source playing ALAC. Will be used with ES5s, SE535, IE8 and ESW10JPN. Wondering if this amp will go well with what I already have? What kind of LOD should I get? And I wonder if I will also need a DAC for my Macbook Air since it's got some digital noise straight out of the headphone out...  Pls advise as I'm new!


----------



## mrarroyo

Upon reaciving the T5 I charged it and ... HORRIBLE SOUND! All BASS! I was using the Audio Technica ATH-ESW9 headphones and iTunes with Apple Lossless files. I then let the amp burn-in for about 12 hours and the bass settled significantly allowing the mids and top end to come through. Now the amp has about 35 hours of burn-in and it has continued to maure allowing for a much more involving experience. I do not recall any recent amp portable or full size changing this much in the first 12-35 hours with the first 12 hours being very significant change.
   
  So far I am getting less hours of playing time than I would have hoped for, however I have seen batteries needing various re-charge cycles before they provide the maximum number of play hours. More to come in a couple of days.


----------



## jamato8

I also found a big difference during the settling of the caps of the amp and what else is going on. For playing time, I get 20 hours or so. 
   
  I have been using the Koss Porta Pros and the ESW10's. They both sound great with the amp, oh and the JH13 Pros. The Porta Pros are extremely open sounding with this amp and sound surprisingly realistic.


----------



## WNBC

For kicks did you try the T5 with the LCD-2?  I have been thinking of a portable amp for the iPhone + RE-262 or just getting a really efficient IEM.  And looking for something didn't break the bank, between $100-200.
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I also found a big difference during the settling of the caps of the amp and what else is going on. For playing time, I get 20 hours or so.
> 
> I have been using the Koss Porta Pros and the ESW10's. They both sound great with the amp, oh and the JH13 Pros. The Porta Pros are extremely open sounding with this amp and sound surprisingly realistic.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> For kicks did you try the T5 with the LCD-2?  I have been thinking of a portable amp for the iPhone + RE-262 or just getting a really efficient IEM.  And looking for something didn't break the bank, between $100-200.


 


  Very interesting that John mentioned how good the Porta-Pro sounds with the T5....I have been using my Koss KSC-35 and marveled at how great they sound, but was almost ashamed to post that such inexpensive phones could sound so good!   Must be some kind of magic...  or else a very special little amp.  Maybe I should post this in the High-End forum???


----------



## WNBC

Awesome, bring back those ear clip headphones.  Lots of Beats around this campus.  I never had good luck with the ear clips.  The Koss KSC-35 or Porta Pro as a stocking stuffer for myself.
  I ordered the $7 Monoprice 8320 IEMs today.  Maybe they'll pair well with the T5.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-8320-how-can-these-only-cost-7-11/90#post_7901508
   
  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Very interesting that John mentioned how good the Porta-Pro sounds with the T5....I have been using my Koss KSC-35 and marveled at how great they sound, but was almost ashamed to post that such inexpensive phones could sound so good!   Must be some kind of magic...  or else a very special little amp.  Maybe I should post this in the High-End forum???


----------



## AVU

Jamato, I'm intrigued by these for my JH13s, but I'm a bit worried by the fact that you didn't like the Pico Slim.  I've used a wide variety of portable and desktop amps, and never heard anything better for the JH13s than the Pico Slim. (except the Woo Audio 5 I tried at a meet, but that hardly counts 
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Well with my JHPro 13's, it sounds great. No hiss, even on high gain but I use it on low gain. If you keep it plugged into the source and on high gain and high volume, you can hear some hiss but as soon as you disconnect the source the hiss is gone so the amp isn't producing any and if you listened at this high volume you would be deaf in a short while.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't used the Pro 13's too much lately, opting for the open and closed phones for testing but this amp is a great choice with IEM's as there is plenty of solid bass delivery without being bloated or thumpy, which I can't stand. I do prefer the sound in high gain but that is the same as with most all amps I have. I find more resolution and transparency in high gain, and that is at the same volume of course.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





avu said:


> Jamato, I'm intrigued by these for my JH13s, but I'm a bit worried by the fact that you didn't like the Pico Slim.  I've used a wide variety of portable and desktop amps, and never heard anything better for the JH13s than the Pico Slim. (except the Woo Audio 5 I tried at a meet, but that hardly counts


 
  I didn't say I didn't like the Pico Slim, what I wasn't crazy about was the highs. It is a solid little amp otherwise. What I like about the T5 is that it performs great from lows to the top end and I find little to fault. No one amp is going to please everyone and there are many who really like the Pico Slim and that is great.


----------



## i_djoel2000

so is this worth getting if you're looking for a giant upgrade from ibasso t3d?


----------



## Saintkeat

Would be good to hear some comparisons between the T3 and the T5. Since the T3 is still available.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Would be good to hear some comparisons between the T3 and the T5. Since the T3 is still available.


 

 The bass of the T5 is deeper and tighter, the highs, for me, are much better as I was never a fan of the T3D highs. The mids are natural and very natural. The soundstage is larger on the T5 and it has better depth. It also depends upon what you use to do your listening with. I have been using the ESW10, PortaPro, and the JH13 Pro.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> so is this worth getting if you're looking for a giant upgrade from ibasso t3d?


 

  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The bass of the T5 is deeper and tighter, the highs, for me, are much better as I was never a fan of the T3D highs. The mids are natural and very natural. The soundstage is larger on the T5 and it has better depth. It also depends upon what you use to do your listening with. I have been using the ESW10, PortaPro, and the JH13 Pro.


 

  
  so are you justifying my question, then? t5 is a giant upgrade from ibasso t3d?


----------



## ClieOS

There will be another small amp coming from iBasso called the A01 that was referred as the T3D updated. I think A01 might be the actual T3D replacement while T5 is meant to be a class better. Just a guess of course.


----------



## AVU

Thanks, Jamato. It sounds like a major upgrade over the T3d.  I recall many saying that the T3 was better acoustically than the T3d, though obviously most people would have never had both to compare. I actually had both, but not at the same time - so I can't say. It's a tiny bit pricy at $191 shipped, given that the Pico Slim can be had used for $350.  
   
  My T3d has bit the dust, so I'm in the market.
  I'm really tempted to buy both and compare them!


----------



## jamato8

The T5 is an upgrade to the T3D. I have both and prefer the T5 in all areas of sound.


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote: 





avu said:


> Thanks, Jamato. It sounds like a major upgrade over the T3d.  I recall many saying that the T3 was better acoustically than the T3d, though obviously most people would have never had both to compare. I actually had both, but not at the same time - so I can't say. It's a tiny bit pricy at $191 shipped, given that the Pico Slim can be had used for $350.


 

 Yup its true. I wouldn't put money down for a T3D, but I would put money down for a T3. I had both to compare side by side for a good hour at a shop.
   
  If T5 is truly a class up, I would certainly love to have a listen.


----------



## mrarroyo

The T5 now has about 60 hours of burn in and the amp  sound has continued to mature. The bass is much more controlled and not boomy nor overpowering anymore. The top end is clear and well defined. BTW the battery lasts a tad over 20 hours.


----------



## rickyevolution

hey guys thanks for the reviews and the T5 seems interesting! I would love to know whether the T5 is on the "dark" side lol coz i am planning to pair it with a ipod video and sm3 (which is a bit warm)
   
  thxxx


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> The T5 now has about 60 hours of burn in and the amp  sound has continued to mature. The bass is much more controlled and not boomy nor overpowering anymore. The top end is clear and well defined. BTW the battery lasts a tad over 20 hours.


 


  How would you compare this amp to the leckerton uha 4? I'm thinking about pairing this with my iphone 4 and using my leckerton exclusively with my ipod 7g.


----------



## DannyBai

Would this compare to any of the RSA Portables?


----------



## civilaudio

I am also really interested in this but has not seen any detail review yet... how does it compared with bigger brothers (sisters) of Ibasso and other portable?
   
  I just typed Ibasso T5 in the google and there was one blog in Japanese showing up. http://light-widely.blogspot.com/2011/10/ibasso-t5.html with some internal pictures... (copied down below) it is really cool.


----------



## AVU

well, broke down and ordered one.  I'll be able to give T3D vs T5 vs Yulong D-100 pretty soon.


----------



## Saintkeat

anyone care to explain what we're looking at? I'm assuming those gold capacitors are what need the long burn in?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> anyone care to explain what we're looking at? I'm assuming those gold capacitors are what need the long burn in?


 
  Those are 470uf caps and yes, they take some time and the sound goes up and down but the amp finishes sounding excellent, IMO.


----------



## caracara08

having background hiss with my j3 and fx700 on both high and low. of course on low is much less noticeable but its still there.  think that will change with burnin or is this issue completely different? any suggestions on what might be wrong because i thought the t5 would be perfect for iems.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> having background hiss with my j3 and fx700 on both high and low. of course on low is much less noticeable but its still there.  think that will change with burnin or is this issue completely different? any suggestions on what might be wrong because i thought the t5 would be perfect for iems.


 
  Did you try to see if it is coming from your source by unplugging it from the amp? I get zero hiss on mine unless on high gain and I turn the volume up so loud that it would destroy my hearing. That is with my JHPro13's. With anything else, I hear nothing, no matter what the volume is.


----------



## 40760

Saw all the reviews and decided to give it a go. Have great experience previously with an really old iBasso amp but eventually had to return due to RF issues. Had the Mustang P-51 but didn't like it and sold it quickly. The iQube the longest amp that I kept and really loved it till I couldn't carry rigs out anymore.
   
  This time I'm aiming to keep it all small and decided that this should go well with my iPhone 4s or iPod as source. I'll be using ES-5, ESW10, IE8 and SE535 with it. Jamato, wondering if you have anything to comment on my set up... I've pretty much bought amps with your reviews since a long long time ago.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> How would you compare this amp to the leckerton uha 4? I'm thinking about pairing this with my iphone 4 and using my leckerton exclusively with my ipod 7g.


 


  The T5 is at about 150 hours of burn-in I will wait till 200 and compare them. Needless to say they are different beasts in that the UHA4 is a USB DAC and amp combo versus just  an amp for the T5. The UHA4 is a larger unit and IMO the case by virtue of being larger (just like me) is easier to carry and place on a workstation. I find the volume pot on the UHA4 to be  my favorite of the small portable amps and the mute feature just fantastic both in use and in implementation.


----------



## 40760

I ordered a FIIO LOD to use with my iPhone 4s and T5. Will it degrade drastically if I use this LOD instead of those expensive ones? Previously I had the ALO SXC with my iMod but I have nothing to compare it against, now that I have sold it. Just wondering if it justifies to get an LOD that costs the same as the T5. Will be using the combo with Westone ES5, ESW10 or IE8....


----------



## ClieOS

palestofwhite said:


> I ordered a FIIO LOD to use with my iPhone 4s and T5. Will it degrade drastically if I use this LOD instead of those expensive ones? Previously I had the ALO SXC with my iMod but I have nothing to compare it against, now that I have sold it. Just wondering if it justifies to get an LOD that costs the same as the T5. Will be using the combo with Westone ES5, ESW10 or IE8....




Don't waste your money on expensive LOD. A FiiO LOD is more than enough to do the job.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Don't waste your money on expensive LOD. A FiiO LOD is more than enough to do the job.


 


  I actually tried an LOD 3x the price of the Fiio and preferred the Fiio, for what it's worth.


----------



## Saintkeat

Actually as long as the LOD has a decent plug enough plug at the end it would sound very decent, no matter what the wire. I favour the viablue T6 a lot. Considering making an LOD with it soon.


----------



## mrarroyo

Comparison of the iBasso D4 Mamba (w/ TopKit w/ buffers bypassed), D-Zero, T5 versus Leckerton Audio UHA4 (AD8610).
   
  What an interesting afternoon, it has been a while since I set aside time to compare portable amps and so I found myself enjoying myself quite a bit with 4 examples from iBasso and Leckerton Audio. Since three of the units are amp/dac combos I decided to use the line out of the D4 Mamba to feed the T5, D-Zero, and the UHA4. The D4 Mamba sports the TopKit from HiFlight except the buffers are bypassed since IMO the unit sounds better that way.
   
  The D4 Mamba was fed from an iMac 3.06 using iTunes 10.5.1 and BitPerfect version 0.32. The files were from Joe Pass Unforgettable album in Apple Lossless. The cans used were an Audio Technical ATH-ESW9 and all the components were fully burnt in with the T5 having the least amount at 192 hours.
   
  Since age has a lot to do with the listening experience I am 53 YO and I listen at low levels ... 65-68 dB on average with peaks into the low 70 dB’s.
   
  First I compared the iBasso T5 with the D-Zero. I found the T5 go be more open, clear, and with better detail. I also find the T5 to have better treble extension. So overall IMO the amp section of the T5 is the better sounding of these two units.
   
  Next I compared the iBasso T5 with the Leckerton UHA4. I found the T5 to have better bass and overall a punchier and gutsier presentation. On the other hand I found the UHA4 to be more open, extended and clearer. The UHA4 has a wider soundstage. Not a night/day difference but enough to notice. Perhaps the difference is due to the abundance of bass in the T5. IMO for the cost difference I would go with the UHA4 over the T5.
   
  Next I compared the iBasso T5 with the D4 Mamba, of course the dac in the D4 fed itself while I used the same IC to connect the D4 to the T5. Although you can hear the iBasso similarities between these two units the D4 is to my ears the clear winner by its musicality and ability to draw me into the music. It has a better top end with great clarity and definition, the bass in the T5 continues to be the best among the 4 units compared but not enough to make it to the top.
   
  Lastly I compared the iBasso D4 Mamba with the Leckerton Audio UHA4. The D4 has a wider soundstage, and more air between the notes. The D4 is the more engaging and musical of the units and gets the top spot.
   
  So in closing I prefer the D4 Mamba with the HiFlight TopKit w/ buffers bypassed. This is followed by the UHA4 which has the best volume pot of all the portable units I have used under $275- $300 regardless of manufacturer. The T5 follows not too far behind and the D-Zero rounds up the pack.
   
  The differences between the first three are not huge but to my ears noticeable. If  you need to save some money and size is of importance then the iBasso T5 is for you. If you can spare the funds and do not mind opening the unit up to replace the op-amps then the iBasso D4 Mamba would be the way to go. If space is important and you need a dac then go for the UHA4 by Leckerton Audio.
   
  I realize my findings are quite different from others who have compared these units but, we all hear differently. Cheers and thanks for reading.


----------



## caracara08

Great impressions. Its a good little unit.


----------



## JiPod

Has anyone tried this amp paired to an HD25-1 II?  If so, please share your impressions.


----------



## 40760

The amp has reached my address since last week but I'm away from home. Will only be able to play around tonight... Wondering if my L9 LOD has reached too...


----------



## dxps26

jipod said:


> Has anyone tried this amp paired to an HD25-1 II?  If so, please share your impressions.




X2.

I just got a HD25-1 II last week. I use it with my phone (HTC DROID Incredible 2) on my daily one hour commute on the train. The phones sound good, but struggle with the cellphone's wimpy amp. Bass is uncontrollable, and distortion creeps in. I often end up keeping the volume on the handset at maximum for an acceptable listening level. Plugging it into my Lovely Cube(a Lehmann BCL clone) at home makes these puppies sing with tight, powerful bass, and insane volume levels that can blow out eardrums.

I'm on the fence about tiny amps. I tried a fiio once with a Grado. Not impressed at all. Hopefully the T5 is the ticket to great portable sound with my rig.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Next I compared the iBasso T5 with the D4 Mamba, of course the dac in the D4 fed itself while I used the same IC to connect the D4 to the T5. Although you can hear the iBasso similarities between these two units the D4 is to my ears the clear winner by its musicality and ability to draw me into the music. It has a better top end with great clarity and definition, the bass in the T5 continues to be the best among the 4 units compared but not enough to make it to the top.
> 
> Lastly I compared the iBasso D4 Mamba with the Leckerton Audio UHA4. The D4 has a wider soundstage, and more air between the notes. The D4 is the more engaging and musical of the units and gets the top spot.


 
  There is no question the D4 does a fine job and I enjoy the sound, with various op amps. But we can agree to disagree as I find the sound of the T5 different but no less in the the top end, transparency or clarity of the sound. I find the T5 to be very neutral and able to drive a number of phones with ease, which is surprising for such a small amp but then things have come a long ways in the last few years. Also musically, I find the T5 to be no less than the D4. IMO


----------



## neosoul

Hmmm...wonder how this amp will pair with my ipod mini and triple-fi's/pro900.


----------



## HiFlight

The T5 is one of my favorite portables, primarily due to its superb imaging and tonal accuracy. I use it primarily with my custom IEMs.


----------



## 40760

I don't know if I was lucky or not... but something tragic happened today. The T5 was into it's 4th day of burning in and I was listening to Radiohead when it suddenly popped and went static hissing all the way. It was so bad my IE8s lost it's left driver. 2 months out of warranty. My ears hurt and it's been ringing ever since.
   
  Tried switching the amp back on and off or charged it and this time with stock iPod earbuds and its still the same. Extremely loud static all the way with faint distorted music at the background. I don't know if I should count myself lucky to not have gone deaf or feel sad for my busted IE8s... Not a very good day I must say...


----------



## trentino

Oh man, sorry to hear. Contacted iBasso yet?


----------



## 40760

I emailed them regarding this and I'm looking at how they can solve it for me... It's fine that they can RMA their amp but I don't know what to do with my earphones. My ES5s are still with Westone for refit...


----------



## Saintkeat

hohoho... thats really bad. Christ imagine if that happened to your ES5s. Double the hassle probably more expensive too.
   
  Did you email sennheiser for a qoute? That would be plenty helpful in negotiating compensation from iBasso.
   
  Anyways, I feel for you man.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


palestofwhite said:


> I don't know if I was lucky or not... but something tragic happened today. The T5 was into it's 4th day of burning in and I was listening to Radiohead when it suddenly popped and went static hissing all the way. It was so bad my IE8s lost it's left driver. 2 months out of warranty. My ears hurt and it's been ringing ever since.
> 
> Tried switching the amp back on and off or charged it and this time with stock iPod earbuds and its still the same. Extremely loud static all the way with faint distorted music at the background. I don't know if I should count myself lucky to not have gone deaf or feel sad for my busted IE8s... Not a very good day I must say...


 


 I wanted a T5 so much but this is causing me to change my mind. Hope you get better.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There is no question the D4 does a fine job and I enjoy the sound, with various op amps. But we can agree to disagree as I find the sound of the T5 different but no less in the the top end, transparency or clarity of the sound. I find the T5 to be very neutral and able to drive a number of phones with ease, which is surprising for such a small amp but then things have come a long ways in the last few years. Also musically, I find the T5 to be no less than the D4. IMO


 
   
   
  Received mine and find it very dark.  Excellent full rich bass, but far too dark for the JH13s.  Like the old RSA Shadow I sold, which was also too dark.  Nowhere near as clear and transparent as either the Yulong D100 amp, or the DacPort or Pico Slim (though the last two are admittedly from memory).
   
  Fairly nonplussed at present, but this hasn't burnt in yet. Can you comment on how the burn-in changes the sound?  I'm hoping it opens up and gains midrange and treble articulation.  And maybe tightens the bass a bit.  I'm feeling like all those ICs and OpAmps may not have been a good idea in such a little unit.  But as I said, it's only on about 40hrs burn-in.  
  
   
  Re: HD25-1 II --- very good.  These are my wife's phones, so I don't use them much, but the T5 does an excellent job with them.  I find the difference between the Yulong D100 amp and the T5 to be quite tiny in this case.  They both drive them well, with good clarity, definition and bass.  Maybe the t5 is a tad thinner, but that's to be expected from not having a _[size=small]Plitron[/size]_ torroid plugged into purified AC power.  Quite impressed by this actually - if you have the HD25 and want a commuter amp, I think this would be ideal.
   
  But for my JH13s, I'm not yet convinced.  They may, may be getting better with burn-in, but I can't tell yet.  Maybe just placebo.  The Yulong is TONS more detailed (sometimes a bit on the harsh side, but still...)


----------



## caracara08

this amp is truly great out of my desktop DAC but im just not getting the results i want through my j3.


----------



## jamato8

I found it needs around 200 hours to form the caps and for the sound to get the detail and transparency.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I found it needs around 200 hours to form the caps and for the sound to get the detail and transparency.


 


  i have about 200 hours on it. i just think the j3 doesnt play nice with the ibasso. im so impressed by the t5 via my desktop dac that i bought a clip zip to see how it sounds. i may even go as far as ordering a t51/s:flo2 (something i said id never do again because of build quality) because i feel the t5 is that good.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


avu said:


> Received mine and find it very dark.  Excellent full rich bass, but far too dark for the JH13s.  Like the old RSA Shadow I sold, which was also too dark.  Nowhere near as clear and transparent as either the Yulong D100 amp, or the DacPort or Pico Slim (though the last two are admittedly from memory).
> 
> Fairly nonplussed at present, but this hasn't burnt in yet. Can you comment on how the burn-in changes the sound?  I'm hoping it opens up and gains midrange and treble articulation.  And maybe tightens the bass a bit.  I'm feeling like all those ICs and OpAmps may not have been a good idea in such a little unit.  But as I said, it's only on about 40hrs burn-in.


 
   
  Please tell me how it performs after 100 or so hours. I only have until December 20th to order it and I'm dying to know how good it is after a good burn in.
  Thanks!!


----------



## AVU

I feel like this product may have been rushed to market.
   
  Ibasso's a great company - I have and love the T3D, and have owned the T3 and the D4 previously and loved them both.
   
  But what's with these stripes?  And the rubberized battery door that wont stay closed no matter what you do, so it's always sticking out?  And the inability to charge the unit and listen to it at the same time?  
   
  Being fed from seriously good sources, I consistently preferred the T3D to the T5, and was shocked and embarrased for thinking so, but you have to go with your ears.  I'm going to go back to the Pico Slim, if I can find one - best iem amp I've ever heard, and I've owned the RSA Shadow, the Pico Slim, the iBasso D4, iBasso T3, iBasso T3d, Meier Corda HeadSix, Cmoy, and a few desktops.


----------



## ClieOS

I should received mine in a day or two. Not sure I will like it if it turns out to be too dark for me either, by I keep my hope up.


----------



## Uchiya

Just received the T5.  Looks and aesthetics wise, it's a pico killer.  Oh man, and only $199 without the two month wait.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


uchiya said:


> Just received the T5.  Looks and aesthetics wise, it's a pico killer.  Oh man, and only $199 without the two month wait.


 

 How long did it take to ship?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





avu said:


> I feel like this product may have been rushed to market.
> 
> Ibasso's a great company - I have and love the T3D, and have owned the T3 and the D4 previously and loved them both.
> 
> ...


 
  I would email iBasso. I can charge and listen and find it better than the T3D.


----------



## Uchiya

Quote: 





audiophile1811 said:


> Quote:
> 
> How long did it take to ship?


 

 UPS Worldwide Express Saver: Shipped on Friday, arrived on Monday.


----------



## Saintkeat

definitely going to follow this thread to see if AVU's impression changes with time or with a new unit. I too loved the T3.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> definitely going to follow this thread to see if AVU's impression changes with time or with a new unit. I too loved the T3.


 


  Sorry, I wish I could provide some good entertainment, but I sent mine back to ibasso for a refund.  I think something must have been wrong with mine, because I just thought the sound was awful.  Ok, not awful, but not as good as the T3d, which just didn't make any sense.
   
  Additionally, the little rubber door is a horrible design flaw.  They started doing this with cameras years ago, and it's a horrible idea there too.  Theoretically, you push it in, it snaps shut, the port is sealed against dust and dirt, all good.  But practically, the smaller these seals are, the closer the tolerances are, and it's not metal, it's just cheap plastic, so you can't guarantee tolerances to that scale. So mine, for instance, would simply never go back in, no matter how much fussing I did.  So I had this amp with a plastic doohickey hanging off the side.  To make matters worse, the paint right above the port scratched right off while I was trying to push it in.  Paint coming off because it brushed against my FINGERNAIL?  That's a pretty poor paint job.  
   
  Whatever, as I said before, I've loved ibasso amps in the past, so I have nothing bad to say about them in general.  A hi-flight modded D4 with 9.6v batteries was my first good dac/amp, and it was seriously on par with a desktop.  My T3D has endured infinite abuse - including my removing the case last year and just running around with a bare circuit board now to save space and weight, and it's worked perfectly and sounded fine.  
   
  I did a big test of portables that I never wrote up, but tried the pelican PB2, the RSA Shadow and the Pico Slim, and I eventually came to the exact same conclusions as the guy at www.headfonia.com , so I figured there was no reason to duplicate his excellent write up.  
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/
   
  Conclusion: Shadow if your iems need warmth (maybe UE references), Pico Slim if they're already bass-heavy (JH 13 or 16). 
   
  Since the T3 was maybe 75% the performance at 25% of the cost, I had hoped that the T5 might be 100% the performance at 50% the cost.  Someone is selling one in long island, and if I can't find a sale on a pico slim (which I stupidly sold a few months ago), I might buy his T5 and try again.  But I have a feeling mine was just a bum copy.


----------



## LostMySelf

I really don't know which iBasso dac/amp or just amp to get. Anyone with suggestions? Been looking at the D4, D6 Fer-De-Lance and P4 Warbler. Got Shure SE535 on an iPhone 4.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lostmyself said:


> I really don't know which iBasso dac/amp or just amp to get. Anyone with suggestions? Been looking at the D4, D6 Fer-De-Lance and P4 Warbler. Got Shure SE535 on an iPhone 4.


 


  P4 - do it now.


----------



## LostMySelf

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> P4 - do it now.


 


  Explain why.


----------



## Saintkeat

Thanks for the update AVU!
   
  I'll be loving my PB1 long time.. Gonna look for more conclusive reviews on the T5 till I get to hear it in person. Was just at the iBasso dealer today and they didn't have the T5 yet.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Just bought mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Hope it's a good copy.


----------



## ClieOS

Finally received my T5 via the stupid EMS (they are forwarding it between two processing centers while I am living in between the two places :mad: ).

Anyway, I am a happy T5 owner as far as my first impression goes. I was looking for an ultra-portable that can be my 'mini-StepDance' on long travel with minimum gears and I am happy to report that T5 is exactly what I want. There must be something about the BTL grounding that makes it sound quite similar to StepDance's active balanced ground. Though not quite as good, it is pretty close.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Finally received my T5 via the stupid EMS (they are forwarding it between two processing centers while I am living in between the two places
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wait until you get more time on it. I found that everything refined and got better.


----------



## jamato8

Using the Grado HF2. Playing very well with the T5. Much like I hear with other phones, open and layered.


----------



## Audiophile1811

I got mine today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First, this thing is the size of a stick of Juicy Fruit. Seriously it's tiny, but that's a good thing since it looks adorable. The looks and the quality are great and it packs a good amount of power, more than enough for my Coppers. Well I guess I'll just have to let it burn-in from here.


----------



## Uchiya

Gah, beautiful amp but the black coating around the power switch is already peeling off.  Argh!


----------



## Uchiya

A/B testing the T5 w/Ipod and T/5 with CLAS, much harder to notice the difference in instrument separation.  Also, unlike the pico slim, the T5 didn't produce the sharp sibilance that I experienced with my W4's.  This amp is a winner, and I'll be returning the CLAS.  The sound may not be as "accurate" but it certainly is fun and lively.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





uchiya said:


> A/B testing the T5 w/Ipod and T/5 with CLAS, much harder to notice the difference in instrument separation.  Also, unlike the pico slim, the T5 didn't produce the sharp sibilance that I experienced with my W4's.  This amp is a winner, and I'll be returning the CLAS.  The sound may not be as "accurate" but it certainly is fun and lively.


 

 Er, *really* ? If I'm reading you correctly, a (cheap) portable amp has just negated the impact of being able to bypass the DAC in your iPod and you are now happy to get rid of a device that many waited years for ? I know this is a hobby of diminishing returns, but that's a little hard to comprehend - that said, I havent heard the DAC in the CLAS so it may simply be down to personal preference.
   
  Don't get me wrong - I'm a big fan of iBasso's products, and they have my credit card details (!) - but $170 worth of Chinese amp just nixed $580 worth of high tech wizardry : you'll forgive me if I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lostmyself said:


> Explain why.


 
   
  Awesome VFM, pure and simple.

 Read the P4 thread and tell me those folk aren't onto something - something big. The counter argument is that early 2012 will see so many new toys that our heads will spin - if I have to buy another P4, at least I will know what I'm getting for my $245, but right now the DX100 is completely obscuring my vision. I want them both. And some new IEMs. And a pair of HD600s.


----------



## Uchiya

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Er, *really* ? If I'm reading you correctly, a (cheap) portable amp has just negated the impact of being able to bypass the DAC in your iPod and you are now happy to get rid of a device that many waited years for ? I know this is a hobby of diminishing returns, but that's a little hard to comprehend - that said, I havent heard the DAC in the CLAS so it may simply be down to personal preference.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm a big fan of iBasso's products, and they have my credit card details (!) - but $170 worth of Chinese amp just nixed $580 worth of high tech wizardry : you'll forgive me if I'm a little skeptical.


 


  The W4 is an awesome iem but its benefits with the CLAS are marginal compared to full-sized reference headphones, maybe it's the limitation of iem's in general?  None the less, you should try it for yourself, there's some magic in this little amp for my W4's that the PB-2 couldn't do just right.  Of course it is my personal preference and I did sure pay a hefty price to get there, ROFL.


----------



## Uchiya

And today's bad news, the T5 just blew.  Second Ibasso to go bad on me.  *Bad Luck*?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





uchiya said:


> And today's bad news, the T5 just blew.  Second Ibasso to go bad on me.  *Bad Luck*?


 

 What happened? T5 is my 3rd iBasso so far and everyone of them are running fine..


----------



## Uchiya

Quote: 





clieos said:


> What happened? T5 is my 3rd iBasso so far and everyone of them are running fine..


 


  It's a rocky marriage but I'm willing to work it out.


----------



## Saintkeat

Uchiya what happened?
   
  And were you using single ended out of the PB2 or balanced?


----------



## Uchiya

2nd PB-2 is fine, Balanced is phenomenal.  First PB-2 has issues with the battery, it was an initial batch with some grounding issues and a bad battery.  It is enroute to Ibasso.  The T5 recently blew while sitting in my pocket; it made a serious pop when turned off and had a bad connection that would cause smaller, but significantly loud pops eventually giving out fully (only a week old).  All in all, another $30 gone out for shipping and maybe more for return shipping and repairs.


----------



## estreeter

That's just bad luck - at least I could see exactly what went wrong when my bro-in-law put that drillbit through the PCB on my P4.....


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


uchiya said:


> And today's bad news, the T5 just blew.  Second Ibasso to go bad on me.


 
   
  I hope the same doesn't happen to me. My T5 is just three days old. Sorry about that though, seriously.


----------



## AVU

Mine sounded awful, so I'm beginning to wonder about the quality control on these.


----------



## plumpcheek

Hello head-fier, I got my S764 > LOD > T5 > Ety HF5. I set the volume at 32 clicks (50%) and I think LOD>T5 is under power compare to the headphone out of S764 (set volume at 50%). I'm confused now, LOD>T5 is not a improve to me in term of power, SQ over S764 headphone out. Should I turn gain on or give T5 more time ? (burn in it for ~50 hours already)


----------



## audionewbi

After a week of reading into slimline design I decided to buy this as it was the only one suitable for my budget. I hope the output ohm is less than 1 since that is what I need for my IEM.


----------



## audionewbi

I thought I let you guys know about this. After emailing ibasso about output impedance they informed me that the output impadance is less than 1 ohm for 20H to 20KH. Not bad.


----------



## audionewbi

EMS IS SLOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Uchiya

Anyone experience hissing at medium volume and a loud pop while turning off, paint that pailed quite easily?  I wanna take another shot if these issues aren't common and mine was just a lemon.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


uchiya said:


> Anyone experience hissing at medium volume and a loud pop while turning off, paint that pailed quite easily?  I wanna take another shot if these issues aren't common and mine was just a lemon.


 
  Same here. I'm pretty sure this is common among these.


----------



## audionewbi

Just to make sure always unplug the IEM before turning the device on and off. I have read some nasty things. Last thing I need is screwing my IEM.


----------



## audionewbi

Just got the T5, first impression boy this thing is tiny! Could have used more gain, the is a nice balance of freq. range at low/medium volume but at high the vocal becomes recessed.


----------



## Achmedisdead

I don't hear any hiss with my T5 (I don't use IEM's) but there is a pop when turning off the T5....easily remedied though, I simply turn the T5 on and off with the headphones unplugged. Plenty of power from this tiny little amp, and seems to add no coloration to the sound. All in all I am pleased.


----------



## audionewbi

.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Considering this amp for use with some Sony MDR-Z1000...
   
  Although I'd like a portable amp I could also use with some higher impedance cans as well (300)
   
  I understand this guy has enough power for IEMs, but how will it fair against some higher impedance stuff?
   
  I know it will drive the Z1000 fine (as it is crazy easy to drive in my experience).  Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> Considering this amp for use with some Sony MDR-Z1000...
> 
> Although I'd like a portable amp I could also use with some higher impedance cans as well (300)
> 
> ...


 
  You might want to ask HiFlight. He has a number of cans. I have found it is able to drive most of what I have and to do it well.


----------



## ClieOS

A little update:
   
  I never quite like the pain job done of the T series. Not that I want my amps to look shiny, but at least not crappy either. T4 is really easily scratchable and I ended up applying a few clear coat myself. T3 is slightly better but still scratchable. The first time when I saw in person the rubber coating on T5, I know it won't last - and it didn't. A tiny chip came off on the first day I got it. Two days ago, when I was trying to turn it on, a rather large chunk of the rubber coating came off right next to the power switch (even from area my nail never touched). Needless to say, I was pissed - almost $200 for this kind of build quality! Anyway, I ended up removing the rest of the rubber coating with my finger nail mostly without much effort on my part. Yes, iBasso - your T5's finish sucks.
   
  Anyway, I ended up taken the T5 apart so I can polish up the bare metal (looks like steel to me it is zinc alloy, apparently). I decided to leave the rubber coating inside alone in case of any isolation issue. Some fine grade of sand paper and 15 minutes of work later, the new T5 looks better than ever.


----------



## AudioDude92

Hi people,

just joined the site hoping get a few issues resolved. I've just recently purchased and received an iBasso T5 headphone amp (I've ordered from your website). I am experiencing some well lets put it simply weird technical issues. After using the T5 for a few hours I started hearing some static through my headphones (Klipsch X10i's). A few minutes later the static became more apparent and was interfering with my music (audio would distort). It did get worse.... The static became defending all of a sudden. Thankfully my headphones are fine and in working order. After a short while I decided to give it a break so I turned the amp off for about two hours. I decided to go back to check if the problem persisted, which it didn't, for a short while that is. I cautiously play the music at a relatively low volume to avoid being overthrown by that static sound. The audio the second time around was ok for a few minutes until it got back to its precious state (extremely loud static noise). I think it may be due to the batteries being on low charge (I've had similar issues with the battery powered and much cheaper Fiio E3). What do you guys think? Do I have a faulty device? :s


----------



## AudioDude92

Sorry, I meant from the iBasso website.


----------



## ClieOS

It could be an battery issue - did you fully charge your T5 before using it?


----------



## Audiophile1811

That's strange. I've had no problems with my T5. If it persists you can contact iBasso and get a replacement, remember you do have a one year warranty. Good luck.


----------



## jamato8

Never a problem with mine but when the battery gets low, it can get static and then stop playing. If it doesn't change with a full charge, i would contact iBasso.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





clieos said:


> A little update:
> 
> I never quite like the pain job done of the T series. Not that I want my amps to look shiny, but at least not crappy either. T4 is really easily scratchable and I ended up applying a few clear coat myself. T3 is slightly better but still scratchable. The first time when I saw in person the rubber coating on T5, I know it won't last - and it didn't. A tiny chip came off on the first day I got it. Two days ago, when I was trying to turn it on, a rather large chunk of the rubber coating came off right next to the power switch (even from area my nail never touched). Needless to say, I was pissed - almost $200 for this kind of build quality! Anyway, I ended up removing the rest of the rubber coating with my finger nail mostly without much effort on my part. Yes, iBasso - your T5's finish sucks.
> 
> Anyway, I ended up taken the T5 apart so I can polish up the bare metal (looks like steel to me it is zinc alloy, apparently). I decided to leave the rubber coating inside alone in case of any isolation issue. Some fine grade of sand paper and 15 minutes of work later, the new T5 looks better than ever.


 
  Looks good.


----------



## ClieOS

jamato8 said:


> Looks good.




I was afraid that it might get rusty after a while, but my attempt to put a clear coat on the frame has failed (probably because of the same reason why iBasso's rubber coat doesn't stay on it in the first place). The good news is the polished surface only get slightly duller after all these time (3 weeks now), and I am still very happy that I did choose to sand it down.


----------

